
Nerd pyrotechnics: a behind-the-scenes peek at the making of Merriam-Webster - Vigier
http://www.the-tls.co.uk/articles/public/mw-merriam-webster/
======
deerpig
I look foward to reding this. Writing dictionaries is the polar opposite of
Silicon Valley startups. There is no fame (but there are heros) certainly no
fortune and there is no exit. It is a relentless plodding process that often
takes generations to complete a single edition. Another very good book which
is well worth reading is Elisabeth Murray's 'Caught In The Web of Words' which
is the story of James Murray and the making of the Oxford English Dictionary.

